
Facebook's new nostalgia feature is already bringing up painful memories - duck
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/2/8315897/facebook-on-this-day-nostalgia-app-bringing-back-painful-memories
======
JamesBaxter
I imagine it could be very difficult to see posts by or about friends or
family who have passed away but you could look at it as an opportunity to
remember good times too.

The Facebook timeline always strikes me as kind of false by only presenting
purely positive events in someone's life. Negative events effect people
profoundly but aren't represented at all by Facebook.

I understand also that one wouldn't want reminded of such things whilst the
pain was still fresh.

My conclusion is that people are complicated...

------
zaccus
Not a day goes by that I'm not thankful for ditching FB.

